# dewalt 616 vs 618



## beardenremodel (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello, I am wondering weather the 618 and 616 motor outer housing dimensions are the same. I seem to have seen a kit that said fixed and plunge bases for the 616 or 618 so the motor has to be the same size right other than horsepower i know. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Same motor dimensions, different components inside.
No VS or soft start on the 616.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW616 1-3/4-Horsepower Fixed Base Router: Home Improvement

good reviews
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW616-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


Amazon.com: DEWALT DW618 2-1/4 HP Electronic Variable-Speed Fixed-Base Router: Home Improvement

so so reviews ▼

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW618-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


=========




beardenremodel said:


> Hello, I am wondering weather the 618 and 616 motor outer housing dimensions are the same. I seem to have seen a kit that said fixed and plunge bases for the 616 or 618 so the motor has to be the same size right other than horsepower i know. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beardenremodel (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the info guys really helped.


----------

